# Weapon Of Choice



## runnerninja (Sep 12, 2007)

I am only getting into martial arts but already in this time I have been given the opportinity to use several weapons. What is peoples weapon of choice and why? Particularly interested in the point of view of people who have trained using several weapons. Do you have a preference for a particular weapon or does the situation dictate what you would prefer?

Just curious. Im not experienced enough to have a preference yet. Looking forward to continuing my training with several weapons.


----------



## Drac (Sep 12, 2007)

runnerninja said:


> Just curious. I'm not experienced enough to have a preference yet. Looking forward to continuing my training with several weapons.


 
There will be one among the several you experiment with that will feel the best in your hand, that WILL become your weapon of choice..




runnerninja said:


> Do you have a preference for a particular weapon or does the situation dictate what you would prefer


 
I learned the basics of the "chucks" because it looked so cool..I teach the PR-24 which is the great Grandson of the Tonfa..I perfer that to all straight batons..Also learning the basics of the Cane which I hope to stay with because you can carry the cane almost ANYWHERE...


----------



## Big Don (Sep 12, 2007)

A scoped rifle. This hands on stuff is great, but, I'd rather not have to lay hands on someone to stop them.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 12, 2007)

I like almost all weapons, of course!  There's just something magical about having a tool in your hands that becomes an extension of your own body and mind.  

As a Yamanni Ryu practitioner, I prefer the bo.  

The bo is arguably the most commonly used weapon amongst the martial arts community, is very well studied, and can be used for many purposes.  

There are many ways to effectively wield a bo, whether someone uses the shorter, staccato-like strikes of certain systems, or the longer, flowing strikes that the Yamanni Ryu system.  Various practitioners can argue all day long about whose system is better, but in the end, they all work just fine, provided that someone has good mechanics. 

It can be quite an effective offensive and defensive weapon, and doesn't cost much to get started, since anyone can buy a cheap bo from the various mail order markets for a small sum of money.  When the time is right, the practitioner can start shopping around for a bo that is much more custom tailored to his own preferences.  

The mechanics of using the bo are also relatively easy to correct, since flaws in the mechanics are easily revealed once you practice with a heavy bo (I have a 1.25" purpleheart bo for this purpose).


----------



## Drac (Sep 12, 2007)

Big Don said:


> A scoped rifle. This hands on stuff is great, but, I'd rather not have to lay hands on someone to stop them.


 
*Off topic comment*:The ultimate act of reaching out and touching someone...*End off topic comment...*


----------



## Langenschwert (Sep 12, 2007)

runnerninja said:


> I am only getting into martial arts but already in this time I have been given the opportinity to use several weapons.


 
Weapon training is important.  You are fortunate to be learning early.



> What is peoples weapon of choice and why? Particularly interested in the point of view of people who have trained using several weapons. Do you have a preference for a particular weapon or does the situation dictate what you would prefer?


 
My weapon of choice is the european longsword.  It's arguably the most versatile weapon that can be worn on the hip, and historically, that was its strength.  It has excellent reach, such that another swordsman cannot easily reach your legs.  At anywhere from 2.5 to 3.5 lbs, it's light enough to be used by nearly anyone.  It's nimble in the thrust, truly devastating when it cuts (depending on design), and pretty decent at draw cuts.  The cross guard traps opponent's weapons easily, doubles as a warhammer when reversed, or knuckleduster in traditional grip, and the pommel is an decent mace.  When used in one hand, the remaining length of the grip is great for assisting armbars and takedowns.  When used at the half-sword (with the non-dominant hand gripping the blade), it becomes a vicious little spear.  And it's a really fun weapon to use. 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 12, 2007)

I personally study two weapons arts, traditional Okinawan Kobudo and Iaido.  My Kobudo training has included, nunchaku, sai, bo, kama, tetchi and tekko.  

But of all these weapons I find that the katana is my favourite weapon.  I think that my training in Aikido also gave me a love and an appreciation for the sword.  It's interesting to see how closely certain sword techniques mirror certain empty hand techniques.

(Though this can be said of quite a few weaons, joint locks out of a nunchaku form...who knew?)​


----------



## thardey (Sep 12, 2007)

runnerninja said:


> Particularly interested in the point of view of people who have trained using several weapons. Do you have a preference for a particular weapon or does the situation dictate what you would prefer?


 
Most of the weapons I have studied are not something you would actually have with you for self-defense reasons, other than a pocketknife, or gun. But it's pretty rare to get into a "duel" with your knife, where both of you have time to draw it and square off.

The gun? Well, that's a whole other subject.



> I am only getting into martial arts but already in this time I have been given the opportinity to use several weapons. What is peoples weapon of choice and why?


I personally like the weapons that teach me principles about fighting in general. My first "karate" weapon was the nunchacku. It taught me a lot about speed, snap, and control. Being primarily a circular weapon, I found a lot of principles between a good, snapping nunchaku strike, and my round kicks, hooking palms, chops, and other circular techniques. Eventually I applied the same principles to European longsword for the cuts, with powerful results.

The nunchacku helped to teach me about using efficiency of motion to create astounding amounts of speed. I learned to "snap" strikes out rather than "push" them, which saves me a lot of energy.

The Bo is good, since it is a weapon that exaggerates your basic techniques, and brings problems to light. For instance, a basic downward strike actually is thrown with the same body mechanics of a punch. With a longer staff, and the extra weight, any "cheating" you do with a punch will become obvious. Plus, it's relatively easy to get a hold of a broomstick, or something similar that you could use as a staff.

Knife dueling is good practice - it teaches you fast footwork, stepping off-line, and it reminds you that the whole body can be a target, including arms and hands -- something that is hard to safely duplicate in sparring. (elbows have this annoying tendency to bend the wrong way when you hit them.)

I've only studied European swords, but I find them very useful for learning to set up strategies, and create "attack patterns", or to draw my opponent in with a set-up.

Like Kennedy said, all of this stuff can enhance your empty-hand training, you just have to see what you're most interested in improving. Start with what you like, if you like it, you're more likely to spend time working on it . . .


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 12, 2007)

Obviously I'm very biased when I say that my favourite weapon is the katana :lol:.

However, I can concur with what others have said above with regard to the bo and the longsword.  Both of those are weapons I would love to learn and I count it a great misfortune that *langschwert* is in Calgary so that I can't meet up with him and share our knowledge in first-person, so to speak.

The nunchaku I do not favour; which is not to say that I think training with them is a waste of time but rather that *I* am completely unsuited to them.

The only slightly controversial thing I have on this topic is to mirror what *Kennedy* said above in that it is amazing how empty hand techniques in the Japanese arts are so similar to the movements involved with use of the sword, yari and naginata :lol:.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Sep 12, 2007)

Coming from a Chinese MA background the weapons I have studied are a bit different to those of the other posters.

I have a great fondness for the jien, the Chinese straight sword, but need to do a lot more training to really feel comfortable with it.

The weapon I feel most comfortable with is called a Dragon Staff.  It is about a metre long (around 40"), and, like Langenschwert's favoured longsword, is very versatile.  It can be used to strike, takedown, entangle, or throw, and it is a very effective defensive weapon.


Its not that surprising that many Japanese empty hand arts are similar to their associated weapon arts.  They were developed in concert with each other and a lot of techniques translate easily between armed and unarmed.


----------



## Langenschwert (Sep 12, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> However, I can concur with what others have said above with regard to the bo and the longsword. Both of those are weapons I would love to learn and I count it a great misfortune that *langschwert* is in Calgary so that I can't meet up with him and share our knowledge in first-person, so to speak.


 
Well, I do plan on getting to the UK in the next year or so.  I'll let y'all know when I'm going.   Too bad I can't bring my sharps, but I'll bring a nice stout waster and my fencing mask. 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Langenschwert (Sep 12, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> The weapon I feel most comfortable with is called a Dragon Staff. It is about a metre long (around 40"), and, like Langenschwert's favoured longsword, is very versatile. It can be used to strike, takedown, entangle, or throw, and it is a very effective defensive weapon.


 
Apparently the French art of Grande Baston (Big Stick ) has some of its roots in longsword.  It's not surprising that the uses would be similar given the length.  IIRC it was the great George Silver who said that the staff was the best weapon overall. 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Steel Tiger (Sep 12, 2007)

Langenschwert said:


> Apparently the French art of Grande Baston (Big Stick ) has some of its roots in longsword. It's not surprising that the uses would be similar given the length. IIRC it was the great George Silver who said that the staff was the best weapon overall.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> -Mark


 
The Grande Baton is probably the closest thing to the Dragon Staff.

Interesting you mention George Silver.  He is a favourite of my teacher and some of his ideas were incorporated into our training as a result.


----------



## Langenschwert (Sep 13, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Interesting you mention George Silver. He is a favourite of my teacher and some of his ideas were incorporated into our training as a result.


 
Mine as well.  George Silver is simply required reading for any martial artist.  His explanation of True and False times quickly lets you know if you're doing something wrong when you attack.  It all comes down to "move your weapon before your body", but you'd be surprised how many people step into range _before_ beginning their strike, thereby presenting a target before presenting a threat to cover it.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Mr. E (Sep 13, 2007)

I think if you ask what someone *would* use if possible and what they carry on a day to day basis is two totally different questions.

My first choice for a weapon system would be to be a few kilometers away and to locate my target using a map and compass (old school) or using a GPS system (new school) with a radio open to DIVARTY (division level artilery.)

Boom, end of problem.

Since that is not what I can do in a typical mugging situation, I prefer to carry something that won't freak out the local police if they catch me carrying it, but can be used to defend my life. 

It might not help as much as the DIVARTY link, but I can get away with carrying it.

So you have to take that into account. I am very, ver good with katana according to my friends, but I can't carry one with me. A nuclear bomb might scare a country, but be useless for preventing a mugging.

There is no best weapon, just the most appropriate for the current situation.


----------



## Monadnock (Sep 13, 2007)

Mr. E said:


> There is no best weapon, just the most appropriate for the current situation.


 
Maybe the best weapon is the mind?


----------



## MingTheMerciless (Sep 14, 2007)

European Poleaxe is my favourite though . But I found that arm length weapon to be more versatile as they are just a extension of your own arm .

Longsword and Staff is also a very versatile weapon


----------



## Doc_Jude (Sep 14, 2007)

I've really reached a point where utility is everything to me, so I'd have to say my two favorite weapons (barring my .357 & Mossy 590) are any stick & short blades (machete length on down to knives). Mostly because you will find them in your environment most readily. I love swords & pole arms, but hey, I can't take them with me everywhere, & they aren't laying around everywhere. A short stick can be many things besides a stick: an umbrella, a rolled-up magazine (especially if you have time to throw some quarters in the pages before rolling), anything that resembles or can be made to resemble a relative cylinder of appropriate length & rigidity. Short blades are self-explanatory, of course, both cut & thrust.


----------



## MantisStyle21 (Sep 26, 2007)

I have 3 weapons, but my favorite is the Bo, then the Kamas, and Nunchaku. Traditional Okinawan, I've always liked them


----------



## bdparsons (Sep 26, 2007)

Barring firearms... my favorite is the walking cane (the kind with the hook). It's very versatile and perfectly legal to take anywhere.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## still learning (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello, Weapons of choice?  UM?  Our system requires us to learn how to use Nunchakus, Kamas,Kali sticks,Bo,and the knives.  (even using short ropes).

It is our goal to learn and be familar with many weapons and how to handle them well.  The hard part is many of these weapons are illegal to carry.

It is not illegal to carry a pocket knife, long handle flashlights ( I carry a 6 "C"'s battery long Maglight) in my truck and bed side stand.) "C"'s size flashlight is skinner than the "D" sizes.

Baseball bats are not illegal to carry also....just  make sure you have a baseball glove and ball too! (in the car)

Golf clubs can also be carry on person or in cars.....I use to see an old man go walking carry a golf Iron? looks like a nine iron......

Umbrella's specially built can be carry as well as walking sticks.....

A surefire flashlight is good a blinding people at nite! can be carried in the pocket.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

My flavoriate weapon?  Is Jet Li on my right side and Geroge Bush on the left.

Aloha


----------



## newGuy12 (Sep 29, 2007)

Of all weapons, it would seem to be the belt that would be most convenient.  That's right.  A belt.  Think about it, you most always have one available, right there on the pants.  Or, a rope, it is much the same, just grab it and go.

Haha -- my favorite weapon is Jet Li on the right hand side and one of the Gracie brothers (it doesn't matter which one) on the left!


----------



## Doc_Jude (Sep 30, 2007)

bdparsons said:


> Barring firearms... my favorite is the walking cane (the kind with the hook). It's very versatile and perfectly legal to take anywhere.



Oh, yeah. I totally agree. The cane is probably one of the most perfect self-defense tools, when properly used.
It's also important to have a medical justification for carrying one. It's relatively easy these days, your doctor can have documentation of back/hip/knee/ankle pain on record to corroborate anything you say to police after any incidents where you may have to "improvise" a martial use of your simple cane. 
Also, make sure that it is properly sized to you and that it has a rubber end cap so it will be classified as a medical walking implement. & have someone show you the proper use of the cane to assist walking.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Oct 1, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> Of all weapons, it would seem to be the belt that would be most convenient.  That's right.  A belt.  Think about it, you most always have one available, right there on the pants.  Or, a rope, it is much the same, just grab it and go.



I agree, but I've usually got at least a pocket tool on my belt, & sometimes a torch or an additional knife. 

For me, the difficulty in deployment of my belt would rule it out for me.


----------



## tellner (Oct 1, 2007)

Favorite weapon for what? 

If I'm walking around in public here in Oregon it would be a pistol backed up with a folding knife or a sap. In other states it depends on the laws.

For home defense a 12 gauge shotgun with a bayonet.

For developing precision, distance, timing and detachment the rapier.

For working effectively with my Silat with a minimum of conversion issues it would have to be the knife. 

Just because it's fun and cool the shamshir and dahl (buckler). 

For something I can take anywhere the walking stick and a scarf with glass marbles tied into the fringes.

For other technical reasons the boarding knife, nagamaki or kwan dao. 

For use against bears in Alaska, a pistol. But of course, I'll remember to file off the front sight first  - If you don't know that joke ask me in MT After Dark or privately. The answer isn't fit for polite company.


----------



## chinto (Jan 24, 2008)

depends on the situation, for home defense, I have fire arms and blades and wooden weapons..  but my favorite non fire arms are  bo, kama, European (swiss) Halberd, sword ( I have katana and a good broad sword) and I have a yari and a good European spear.  I have training to one extent or other with all of them.  against an armored attacker the halberd, spears or a gun would be my preference. in tighter quarters my kama, larger bo or perhaps a sword..


----------



## masherdong (Jan 25, 2008)

I personally like the staff.  Very practical.  I also like to use sai.


----------



## navyvetcv60 (Feb 29, 2008)

My weapon of choice would be the Chinese Hook Sword, it's strong and ridged, every edge is sharp, ( it has multiple edges) do a Google search and look at it, you'll see what i mean!! In my opinion in the sword category it is by far the most intimidating & devastating one.
The one weapon i look forward to learning the most is the 3 sectional staff, can't wait to get my 1st form from that weapon.
And yes, it kinda goes without saying my M1A  ( Civilian version of the M14 ) would be the most effective weapon, but then, anybody can pull a trigger.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 29, 2008)

6 other bikers. Preferably the Black Belt ones from my dojo.


----------



## Fiendlover (Mar 1, 2008)

the sai. hands down.  i love it because of how easily it flows through my hands when i use it and its easy to withdraw strike and recoil it into a block if i needed it to.  it just seems so natural to me.

ill also tell u what i hate.  the jotos.  terrible i mean im good at them i just hate them.  tey just seem unnatural in my hands.


----------



## cstanley (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, among hand weapons (leaving out firearms) the Japanese sword is superior, but it takes a fair amount of time to learn to use well and properly. I like the bo...strong, versatile, gives you some reach, and it is usually easy to find something to use as one.


----------



## Langenschwert (Mar 7, 2008)

cstanley said:


> Well, among hand weapons (leaving out firearms) the Japanese sword is superior


 
To what?  Other authorities (such as George Silver) believed the staff (or was it bill-hook?) to be far superior for single combat.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## cstanley (Mar 7, 2008)

Langenschwert said:


> To what? Other authorities (such as George Silver) believed the staff (or was it bill-hook?) to be far superior for single combat.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> -Mark


 
Of course, anything is arguable. But, a skilled swordsman is a formidable opponent, and a bo's reach is deceptively small as compared to a katana in combat. Perhaps it is the martial and strategic skill of a highly trained swordsman, as much as the weapon, that might give an edge. I was thinking primarily in terms of the traditional Japanese/Okinawan weapons.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 7, 2008)

Fiendlover said:


> ill also tell u what i hate. the jotos. terrible i mean im good at them i just hate them. tey just seem unnatural in my hands.


 
What is a joto?  Besides a nasty Spanish term for a gay male....


----------



## tellner (Mar 7, 2008)

There are plenty of weapons which are superior to the Japanese sword depending on the application.


On the battlefield the spear and the halberd rule. Even one on one it really sucks to try and pass the range.
On horseback the bow and lance are much more important.
Duels are supposed to be between similar weapons. In a mixed-weapon duel I wouldn't discount the rapier _ceteris paribus_
If shields including bucklers are brought into the equation the katana loses a lot of its currency.
At very close range shorter weapons have their advantages
Armor can completely negate a sword. That's why the preferred weapon on the battlefields of Europe changed several times over the (pre-gunpowder) centuries

The bo is generally not in the same class as military weapons. It is common all over the world and can be carried in places where a sword would be provocative or more obvious weapons are illegal. It is precisely that less-martial quality which takes it out of the realm of first choices for a serious day of killing. Spear, polearm, sword, swords, weapon and shield and even more exotic things like the mai-sok would all be preferred.


----------



## cstanley (Mar 7, 2008)

tellner said:


> There are plenty of weapons which are superior to the Japanese sword depending on the application.
> 
> On the battlefield the spear and the halberd rule. Even one on one it really sucks to try and pass the range.
> On horseback the bow and lance are much more important.
> ...


 
We were talking about one-on-one combat with hand weapons. Hell, I can name even more: M-16, M1-A, M-60, Abrams Tank, F-16, ICBM. So there!


----------



## Blindside (Mar 7, 2008)

cstanley said:


> We were talking about one-on-one combat with hand weapons. Hell, I can name even more: M-16, M1-A, M-60, Abrams Tank, F-16, ICBM. So there!


 
There is a reason why the katana was the tertiary weapon of the Samurai on the battlefield behind the bow and yari, it is a sidearm, useful when you don't have something better.


----------



## tellner (Mar 7, 2008)

> We were talking about one-on-one combat with hand weapons


For one-on-one on foot combat I'd still prefer a good polearm, a spear, a sword and shield or the reach of a sword like the rapier.
On horseback I'd go with the lance, horseman's ax or mace.
The shield, as I said, changes a lot of things as does armor.


----------



## Langenschwert (Mar 7, 2008)

cstanley said:


> Perhaps it is the martial and strategic skill of a highly trained swordsman, as much as the weapon, *that might give an edge.*


 
No pun intended?  

Here's what George has to say on the matter, just so folks know what he was about:



> The single sword has the vantage against the single rapier.
> 
> The sword and dagger has the vantage against the rapier and poniard.
> 
> ...


 
Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## bigkicks (Mar 7, 2008)

all traditional weapons are useful and are truely art forms that capture the essence of combat of the art, and the culture and historical meaning behind each system. they are great for practice, fun and its also pretty neat having a wall full of acient weapons from all over the world. i have studied, stick,sword,whip,kama,chucks, tonfa,staff stars, sai,*NAGINATA & JUTTE,MANRIKI-GUSARI* , and fans. 

however, which one is practical for selfdefense?? whens the last time you seen a person walking down the street with a katana sword or better yet try and defend your family or house using a sword. 

the true weapon is your mind, anything you pick is a tool. for all practical purpose the weapons(tool) you should focus on is one that can carry everyday, legal, and can use well. It also should be as trasparent as the change in your pocket. whether that be an impact weapon(kubotan, surefire flashlight), and a good knife, or even an ASP.  i've have used a rolled up magzine one night. you be surprised how you improvise when your life depends on it.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 7, 2008)

What's the "sword and target"?


----------



## thardey (Mar 7, 2008)

arnisador said:


> What's the "sword and target"?



A "target" is a small shield. Kind of like a buckler.


----------



## cstanley (Mar 7, 2008)

Blindside said:


> There is a reason why the katana was the tertiary weapon of the Samurai on the battlefield behind the bow and yari, it is a sidearm, useful when you don't have something better.


 
On the battlefield, there was no one on one sword work. It was a mass battle of "lines" mostly with yari. Archers in the rear and mounted archers on the flanks. Any sword work was pretty much chopping and hacking by warriors in the ranks. Polished and skilled sword work was a product of the upper class samurai and was comparatively rare. Swords would not have been carried in saya at the hip like in the court or in town. They would have been held in the hands and used as a primary weapon by those who carried them.


----------



## chinto (Mar 8, 2008)

arnisador said:


> What's the "sword and target"?


a target is the small usually strap round shield, as opposed to a buckler that was usually slightly smaller and center held.  the Target usualy has a spike on its boss that can be used as a weapon as well.. go look for any picture about the battle of banicburn or the highland scotts of say 1740 under "bonnie prince Charlie"  and you will see a picture of a man in a kilt with a basket hilted highland sword ( British regs called a 'claymore') and a dirk and target on his left arm/hand.

but yes George Silver was a nationalist when they were rare actually.  the Halberd and the forest bill are the same length. their use is very similar, but the forest bill and black bill were mainly a British/English weapon of choice for a pole arm. like the halberd it is hideously efficient and effective against an armored man or unarmed.  and yes they both take a rapier armed man fast.. that is why city guards and watches  in Europe and the British isles carried either a halberd or a bill or in Scotland usually a lockabar axe that is very similar to a bill.  look up "George silvers  paradoxes of defense" for his take on many weapons of the 16th century or so... also  Ewen Oakshott  is a very very good sorce for books on weapons from the dark ages to the 19th century.


----------



## Zeal (Mar 20, 2008)

As my experience has taught me, it is not so much as to having a weapon of choice. If you find a weapon that you love, then great! But the practical side is that you will most likely have access to that weapon when you actually need to use it. For me, one of the key ideas I like to keep in mind is the weapons shape. If you need to defend yourself, you need to be able to recognize your surroundings and use that to your advantage. This, in a sense, opens anything and everything to the potential of being a "weapon".


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 20, 2008)

Just a brief elaboration to the comment of the departed Mr Stanley.

The katana was never a primary weapon of the footsoldier.  It was carried in the field in a manner analagous to the Officers pistol of later periods.  Skill in it's use was admired (because it _is_ hard to use a sword well) but it was fairly low down on the hierarchy of preferred battlefield weapons.  That is by numbers in use at least - you had to have wealth to afford a decent katana after all.


----------



## wrc619 (Apr 22, 2008)

The biggest or sharpest thing I can get into my hand.  For MA weapons, I am enamored with short sticks.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Apr 29, 2008)

Glock. Hands down.

But if it HAS to be a traditonal martial arts weapon, a good light weight damascus steel sword.

Deaf


----------



## hogstooth (Oct 21, 2008)

It would help to know what you are studying. JMA, CMA, OMA, FMA. 
Honestly I like leaning and using them all but if I have to chose one from Kobudo it would be a toss up between Kama and Timbei/ Rochin. I like weapons that you can use for defense and offense, and if necessary have the ability for a finishing blow.
I also like Katana but really who doesn't. Make sure you have a qualified instructor before using any bladed weapon. You can actually do sever damage to your self if not trained properly.


----------



## Dinkus Mayhem (Oct 28, 2008)

What does everyone think about the chain whip?  I would be interested in hearing some opinions on the weapon if anyone is familiar in it's use.

To me it seems like a beautiful weapon, and to watch someone use it is almost hypnotic.  I could honestly sit for hours watching different techniques and styles, I probably already have logged in a few hours on youtube watching various clips.

I also find the meteor hammer to be extremely interesting.  While in movement it is beautiful to watch, and seems to be very explosive in regards to how fast an attack can be made.


----------



## BLACK LION (Oct 29, 2008)

Weapon of choice is my mind.... then my body... 

everything else an extension of that


----------



## Taiji_Mantis (Nov 3, 2008)

I am inclined to agree with the Glock comment. My G22 is a constant companion of mine.

Thoughts on the Chain whip? It is a difficult weapon to wield, requiring much practice to become proficient in moving both the weapon and the body in harmony. I have had many welts, bumps, contusions, abrasions, and lacerations in the head, neck and legs from playing with mine. There are different weights and different lengths all for different means. That being said, a chunk of steel traveling at 200+ MPH is a formidable thought isnt it? 

Personally, my favorite would have to be the chinese spear. I am surprised no one mentioned this previously (or that I missed such mention). The spear was traditionally made from waxwood or rosewood, which when oiled with use tended to resist the cutting edges of swords. Thus it withstood bladed attacks, while at the same time gave the user the ability to stab from great distance, as well as cut. The spear was used (in the north) as a dagger or knife with a reeeeeeeallly long handle. Additionally, both ends could be used--one as a bludgeoning weapon and one as a thrusting weapon. Some spears had two points. 

The spear or qiang did have its limitations in close quarters, but so would the chain whip, meteor hammer, and even the nunchaku to a degree. In close quarters I would prefer my lil' tactical folder (or traditionally speaking the double daggers) or my Butterfly swords. Butterfly swords were extremely versatile--cutting edge, stabbing point, hooking guards, and the "brass knuckle" application. Some variants on form with these weapons are large and flowing like Fojia Quan, while others are direct and ugly like Yong Chun. Easily hidden until needed, the Short swords are my second favorite.


----------



## CDKJudoka (Dec 22, 2008)

Weapon of choice:

Katana

Second choice, because I can legally carry one, any single edged knife. 

For Martial Arts training, I go back to the sword or Sai.


----------



## zeeberex (Dec 22, 2008)

Drac said:


> There will be one among the several you experiment with that will feel the best in your hand, that WILL become your weapon of choice..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chucks are pointless to me, for everyday usage I would say knife or cane, and if things get ugly, then yer talking guns, shotgun closer up, maybe a crossbow or rifle/scope if things really that bad, lets hope not.


----------



## CDKJudoka (Dec 22, 2008)

zeeberex said:


> rifle/scope if things really that bad, lets hope not.



Nothing says, Reach out and touch someone, quite like a Barret .50.


----------



## HM2PAC (Dec 27, 2008)

Favorite Weapon?

Naval Gunfire of course.


----------



## BEATLE JUICE (Jan 26, 2009)

Im a man of few words. KARAMBIT!!!


----------



## tellner (Jan 26, 2009)

Who are you fighting with this weapon?
What are they armed with?
What are the terrain, the lighting, obstacles and a bunch of other environmental factors?
Are they hunting you?
Are you hunting them?
How many of them are there?
How many of you are there?
What are you trying to accomplish?
What are they trying to accomplish?

And about a hundred other questions. The best tool for the job depends on the job. The Glock is useless at a quarter mile in the dark. A sock with two bars of soap has the advantage of being available on an airplane. A Kerambit is useless against a guy with a spear. And the spear is useless inside a phone booth.

The smug, self-satisfied answers like "My mind" or "My self control" are just that, smug and self-satisfied. They let the speaker bask in a sense of superiority without actually answering the question. It's asking "What sort of cars do you like?" and being told "I am a superior driver."


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 26, 2009)

What I can carry on my person most often....a pistol and a knife.


----------



## BEATLE JUICE (Jan 29, 2009)

Tellner: Im not sure if you are talking to me or to everyone in general. I carry a gun for a living. Im a cop and I always have one with me. Most of my work is up close and personal. I have never had to use a karambit but do feel that I could if I have too. I like it for the way that I can make it move up close. If I can use something else I will. My policy does not allow me to carry a sword or spear. I do not carry weapons, I carry tools. My actual weapon of choice is my brain. With it I can use the tools I need to survive. I hope and pray. I hope I  misunderstood  you. If I did, I apoligise. It is not my wish to start anything.


----------



## firerex (Feb 12, 2009)

i prefer the sword but im a huge fanatic of that particular piece of history and the design and idea of it.  I did however train with my dads old wooden nun chucks, personally i wouldnt use them for combat and i cant really carry them around being illegal.  same applies with the sword but as far as striking goes you can hit with a stick the same way and it'll sting. i want to learn the sais but cant find anyone who knows it, OVER ALL I WOULD SAY THE STAFF IS MOST VERSATILE


----------



## bowser666 (Feb 13, 2009)

My current favorite weapon is definitely the Dao ( broadsword/saber), but I am also looknig forward to working with the Jian as well. Both are amazing.


----------



## BLACK LION (Apr 20, 2009)

My mind and my body= my ultimate weapon  

everything else is a labor saving device....


----------

